# Treiber für FX5600



## magic 007 (10. April 2010)

*Treiber für FX5600*

hallo,
ich würde auf meinem notebook "gericom hummer fx 5600" gerne wieder einfache 3D anwendungen ausfürhren  können, allerdings habe ich nach einer neuinstalation des betreissystems (XP) keine graka  treiber mehr installiert!
Da die original CD unaufindbar ist, habe ich auf der hompage geschaut  und nix gefunden(diese serie ist nicht mehr vorhanden)
Wenn ich treiber von nvidia.de instaliere erscheint: "keien passende  hardware gefunden".
Ich kann im 2D bereich alles wie gehabt machen , nur nix mehr mit 3D.
hat jmd eine ahnung was ich tun könnte?
vielen dank im voraus

mfg
magic


----------



## DAEF13 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für FX5600*

nVidia GeForce FX 5600 Treiber Grafikkarte 53.03 Download System Windows 2000 Windows XP
Erstes Google-Ergebniss...
Ich weiß nicht, ob dies der neueste Treiber ist, der die FX5600 unterstützt, aber laufen müsste es trotzdem. Aber du sagst, dass es sich um ein Notebook handelt, bist du dir sicher, dass sie wirklich FX5600 und nicht z.B. FX5600*M* oder so heißt?

€dit: Hier nochmal ein älterer Treiber für die GeForce Go FX5600:
http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/download/1968


----------



## magic 007 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für FX5600*

nein, da ich es nur aus dem produktaufkleber weiß.
der gerätemanager zeigt mir  an:"vga controller". mehr nicht


----------



## michelthemaster (10. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für FX5600*

Der zeigt dir nur VGA Controller, weil du halt keine Treiber installiert hast


----------



## magic 007 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für FX5600*

also ich hab beide die du mir vorgeschlagen hast versuht zu installieren(hat er auch gemacht) dann sagt er ja ich brauch nen neustart und nach dem neustart ist aber immer noch kein treiber installiert

edit: per everest hab ich nach dem namen gschaut und erverst sagt geforce go FX 5600


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für FX5600*

Such mal einen getweakten Nvidiatreiber. Meistens gehen die problemlos


----------



## magic 007 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Treiber für FX5600*

wo krieg ich nen "getweakten?" treiber her?


----------

